# Fresh Bread For Breakfast



## oldhippy (Jul 21, 2014)

It's the waiting that get you, but worth the time.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 21, 2014)

Looks good but the jam will fall through.


----------



## oldhippy (Jul 21, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> Looks good but the jam will fall through.


 five minute no kneed bread.. sure makes it easy.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Jul 21, 2014)

A little dark for my taste 

John.


----------



## SnappingShark (Jul 21, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> Looks good but the jam will fall through.



Have to apply more jam. Never a bad thing!

pump up the Jam!


----------



## oldhippy (Jul 21, 2014)

Tinderbox (UK) said:


> A little dark for my taste
> 
> John.


  How about this one


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Jul 21, 2014)

That`s better , i though it was a sweet bread for a second with sugar on the top, but it`s just flour.

John.


----------



## baturn (Jul 21, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good but the jam will fall through.
> ...


It looks great. I can almost smell it. Who likes bread with knees anyhow?:mrgreen:


----------



## oldhippy (Jul 21, 2014)

baturn said:


> oldhippy said:
> 
> 
> > Ron Evers said:
> ...


A guy can't get a slide here.  Knead, Knead, Knead.  Now it's in my memory again.  Lol.  Ed


----------



## mmaria (Jul 21, 2014)

your bread looks great! can I have a piece, please? 

I enjoy in making bread. wheat, buckwheat, corn, rye, oat flour, you name it... I also like to put sunflower, almonds, sesame, linen and else


----------



## oldhippy (Jul 21, 2014)

mmaria said:


> your bread looks great! can I have a piece, please?
> 
> I enjoy in making bread. wheat, buckwheat, corn, rye, oat flour, you name it... I also like to put sunflower, almonds, sesame, linen and else


do you soak the seeds first. I have several pounds of sunflower .


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 21, 2014)

Yummmm!


----------



## oldhippy (Jul 21, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Yummmm!


Got plenty, batching it. DW in TN, with grand daughter. Come on over got some fresh honey, from the neighbor.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 21, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Yummmm!
> ...



With fresh honey too?????  Okay, now you are being mean.


----------



## oldhippy (Jul 21, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> oldhippy said:
> 
> 
> > JacaRanda said:
> ...


Last call I'm setting out supper.  Bow tie pasta, Wolfgang Puck Arrabbiata sauce, with garden veggies


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 21, 2014)

Looks good.  I am not inclined to cook much just for myself - good for you.


----------



## oldhippy (Jul 21, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> Looks good.  I am not inclined to cook much just for myself - good for you.


That pasta will make two good meals.  Today and tomorrow. Then I eat a few days of frozen stuff.  Thanks for posting.  Ed


----------



## annamaria (Jul 21, 2014)

Save me a slice with lots of butter!!! mmmmmmm


----------



## oldhippy (Jul 21, 2014)

spanishgirleyes said:


> Save me a slice with lots of butter!!! mmmmmmm


You got it.


----------



## annamaria (Jul 21, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> You got it.



Can't wait thanks ;-)


----------



## mmaria (Jul 22, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > your bread looks great! can I have a piece, please?
> ...



no, don't soak them first if you decide to try to make a bread with seeds. They'll soak water from the water you use to bake the bread, while you're waiting for the dough to grow from the yeast (pardon my English, I hope you'll understand what I'm trying to say) .... but they'll also release their oils so you have to add more flour then you would usually when making the bread with no seeds


----------

